# Service Battalion Shooter(Drink)



## Animatronic Fireman (2 Dec 2013)

Hi everyone.

I'm wondering if anyone has some suggestions for a layered shooter for our Christmas dinner.  Looking for Blue on top, Yellow in the middle and Red on the bottom.  The catch is no one in the unit wants me to use Grenadine (as the shots made in the past used it and are hated by everyone).  Do any of your units have this type of tradition?  If all else fails, I'm thinking about making a layered Jello shot.

MODS, if this is the wrong forum I apologize, please let me know which one you're moving it to.


----------



## Transporter (2 Dec 2013)

Man up... Wild Turkey. None of this multi-colour crap


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Dec 2013)

Blue curacao, banana liqueur & Campari?

Good luck with the hunt!


----------



## Transporter (2 Dec 2013)

The challenge will be getting the layering right, not just the colours. The heavier stuff goes to the bottom regardless of how you pour it (like Baileys for example) and the lighter stuff will "float" on top. I'm no expert, but I probably made about six million B-52's back in my university days many many years ago. Good luck with the mixology and if all else fails see my first post above.


----------



## mariomike (2 Dec 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Blue curacao, banana liqueur & Campari?



Looks like that could work, milnews.
http://www.rockhardblog.com/b/?q=layered-shots


----------



## mba2011 (2 Dec 2013)

Transporter said:
			
		

> The challenge will be getting the layering right, not just the colours. The heavier stuff goes to the bottom regardless of how you pour it (like Baileys for example) and the lighter stuff will "float" on top. .



True but if you are really careful and use the convex side of a bar spoon, you can layer ones that are slightly different densities. If you don't use a spoon, you need liquors with a greater difference of densities to layer properly.

With a little food coloring, you can get creative. Usually one bottle of dye per twosix of liquor usually works well. 

Two shots that work well:

1 Blue Curacao (Blue)
2 Pina Colada Liqueur (off-white but works with dye)
3 Grenadine (red)

1 Midori (green but can look blue with dye)
2 Bailey's (works with Dye)
3 Jager ( lots of dye needed) 

Pour in Numerical order!


----------



## George Wallace (3 Dec 2013)

armourmike said:
			
		

> 3 Jager ( lots of dye needed)



No kidding!

Kind of hard to dye something that is pretty well black to become some other colour.


----------



## 762gunner (20 Dec 2015)

When I got in and was handed my first MSE Op trade badge, I was given a "Transfer Case".  Wow.  An ounce of Grand Marnier, Amaratto, and Tia Maria.  When they mix it really does look like black sludge.  Not disco flashy ;-)

     But like most traditions, it's largely gone by the wayside.


----------



## BinRat55 (21 Dec 2015)

A buddy and I did our week long bartender stint while in the Golan many years ago. We wanted to commemorate our time there with a shooter so we came up with the "Blue Beret"

BLUE BERET

In a 2 oz shot glass pour 1 oz Baileys and layer on 1/2 oz blue curacao.

Voila - a Blue Beret!


----------



## Thompson_JM (1 Mar 2017)

Redneck Tn-type said:
			
		

> When I got in and was handed my first MSE Op trade badge, I was given a "Transfer Case".  Wow.  An ounce of Grand Marnier, Amaratto, and Tia Maria.  When they mix it really does look like black sludge.  Not disco flashy ;-)
> 
> But like most traditions, it's largely gone by the wayside.





I'm going to use this one next time my buddies and I get together....


----------

